# Pigeon house plans and fixtures



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I found this link which shows pigeon loft plans and fixtures that squab farmers used to use. It has full of drawings and plans.

Check it out:http://books.google.com/books?id=cr...&resnum=5&ved=0CFAQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Google books has several classic pigeon books. I love to read them on my iPhone.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That was fun... not much has changed since 1922..lol.. I like George's loft in mass....and that fantail loft was like a house!...


----------



## airdrawndagger (Nov 23, 2010)

RodSD said:


> I found this link which shows pigeon loft plans and fixtures that squab farmers used to use. It has full of drawings and plans.
> 
> Check it out:http://books.google.com/books?id=cr...&resnum=5&ved=0CFAQ6AEwBA#v=onepage&q&f=false


thnx thats really helpful.


----------



## airdrawndagger (Nov 23, 2010)

r there any more designs?not of the "redroseloft" ones but like newer and better specious...wud appreciate that.


----------

